# Fave Barbie Items



## Eemaan (Mar 14, 2007)

*what were your favourite items from the barbie collection in general but especially the blushes and beauty powders?*

just wondering on whether or not to get the dont by shy blush as i have petticoat and porc.pink are they similar at all? 

I love:

*Fab Blush *with shimpagne msf over it

and also loving *beatuy burst* as crease color
and have *toast of the town *nail lacquer on order


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 14, 2007)

don't be shy just seemed too light on me, just like PP MSF looked on me.

I love Fab, and I only got mothbrown eyeshadow, I liike that.
I also use Pearl Sunshine, under some of my blushes.

I LOVE ROCKING CHICK with MALIBU BARBIE

sorry I had to put that in pink caps

Also Modern Ms looks good with Russian Red lipglass over it.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 16, 2007)

Happening Gal l/g


----------



## midgetfury74 (Mar 17, 2007)

Just a heads up Barbie Loves MAC will return in Lune/July as a repromote of the entire collection due to popularity, so if u missed out on something dont worry too much!


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 17, 2007)

i think thats awesome that they are repromoting it. is everything from the line being repromoted, meaning dolls, bags, etc.??

and my favorties are
Fab blush
Happening gal l/g
Beautyburst and Mothbrown e/s

thats all i have so far from the line. i plan to go back for more.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 20, 2007)

I want that Happening Gal l/g. I want to try the hot pink gloss....although I'm not sure if I could pull it off.


----------



## k_im (Mar 20, 2007)

I loved Fab, Pearl Sunshine was pretty nice & I've been wearing Fashion Pack almost every day! I love the lipsticks, but Real Doll & Style It Up seem to be so light on me. I would've gotten some eyeshadows if I had the dough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Saving for Rubia and Balloonancy (sp?)


----------



## xdaniellex (Mar 21, 2007)

Fab blusher <3


----------



## amelia.jayde (Mar 21, 2007)

Real Doll l/s <3


----------



## amoona (Mar 21, 2007)

I loved the Barbie line and I'm sooo glad they're bringing it all back so I can wear it to work! haha I have sooo many favs (BTW I'm an NC40 for reference)

Toast of the Town - I was too late on buying it the first time around but it's sooo beautiful and I'm grabbing in on the re-release.
Modern Ms - OMG 
Rocking Chick - I love these fun and loud lipsticks
Springtime Skipper - Greens my color
Moth Brown - Missed it the first release and I'm glad it was repromoted


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 21, 2007)

i have 
magic dust ( whoo i love it on my brow bone)
beautyburst (love for my crease)
mothbrown (love it just cuz)
Modern Ms. 
Happenin Gal both make the lips look ultra luscious


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Mar 22, 2007)

pearl sunshine beauty powder i have a total of 5.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 22, 2007)

Moth Brown... and Modern Ms


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 22, 2007)

*I LOVE:

Happenin' Gal L/G

Pearl Blossom B/P

Modern Ms. L/S (I really think this can compliment any skintone!)

I have not yet tried Mothbrown...we'll see
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 22, 2007)

I haven't worn everyhting I purchased; right now I would have to say.......
Fashion Pack l/g & Springtime Skipper e/s.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I haven't worn everyhting I purchased; right now I would have to say......._

 
how can you not have worn anything, their so pretty! haha

oh I aquired a beautyburst, and I LOVE IT!!


----------



## blondehott (Mar 26, 2007)

rocking chick is sure designed for me(should ı buy a backup!?!) I found my HG pink ls at last.also springtime skipper is a beautiful green shade e/s IMHO.


----------



## haseena (Mar 26, 2007)

Malibu Barbie l/g & fab blush so far. Have not really tried the others.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_how can you not have worn anything, their so pretty! haha

oh I aquired a beautyburst, and I LOVE IT!!_

 

OK, I tried a few more things.... Beauty Burst e/s, Mothbrown & the BP, they are OK, but the above are still the top two.

I don't want to use the pink stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are so pretty.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 26, 2007)

I bought and enjoy all of the lipsticks and lipglass and Fab Blush.  As long as it's teamed up with Velvetella, I love it!  Everything else is sort of average to me, although I bought mostly all of it!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 26, 2007)

I love Pearl Sunshine and Moth Brown!


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Mar 26, 2007)

springtimer skipper and mothbrown e/s
sweetness lipglass


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 26, 2007)

Moth Brown hands down!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 27, 2007)

Moth Brown, Rocking Chick, and Modern Miss.  Heck, who am I kidding...I loved the ENTIRE collection!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 27, 2007)

sweet & single l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also moth brown e/s


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 27, 2007)

Eye Shadow: Moth Brown & Magic Dust
Blush: Don't Be Shy
Beauty Powder: Pearl Blossom
Lipglass: Malibu Barbie
Lipstick: Rocking Chick

I love love love this collection!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 16, 2007)

i got almost everything besides a few lip colors but can i say that i absolutely am in love with the beauty powders!!! i almost missed out on pearl sunshine, but with the repromotes coming out in june/july i shouldn't have to worry! yippe!


----------



## fallingstarxox (Apr 17, 2007)

what do you ladies wear with springtimeskipper?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallingstarxox* 

 
_what do you ladies wear with springtimeskipper?_

 
Coppering!!! Check out my FOTD, its my fave combo!


----------



## lsperry (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I bought and enjoy all of the lipsticks and lipglass and Fab Blush.  As long as it's teamed up with Velvetella, I love it!  Everything else is sort of average to me, although I bought mostly all of it!_

 
I finally found a combo that works with Rocking Chic ‘cause the lipstick by itself made my lips look HUGE and distorted. So after a few tries I came up with – Portside cremestick liner to line. Cranapple cremestick liner as a base, then Rocking Chick lipstick with Malibu Barbie to finish it off. My lips look absolutely gorgeous.

Since I don’t have a MAC in my town, I think I’ll order Velvetella w/my next order. The description sounds like a pretty color.

Also, I got all of the shadows – Favs are beautyburst, playful and magic dust.
And I’m also loving Fab Blush!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Real Doll l/s (sorry, no blush or beauty powder). Even though I still haven't received it, I know I'm gonna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it! Any day now...


----------



## AppleDiva (May 7, 2007)

I love Fab (bl) and Moth brown.. I am getting another Moth Brown and Skipper from MAC online.  :cartwheel:  I love pink, but I do not like pink make-up except for expensive pink, gleam so I passed on most of the line.


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

My favorites would be Modern Ms lipstick and Fab blush...my sister hated the fab blush so looks like I have a back up for that one...YaY Me!!


----------



## Graziella*K (May 8, 2007)

Lipsticks : Rockin' chick + modern ms
Shadow : Springtime skipper, magic dust & moth brown
Lipglass : malibu barbie + happenin' gal
beauty powder : pearl blossom


----------



## surfdiva (May 8, 2007)

Fab blush, and both the Beauty Powders - Pearl Sunshine, Pearl Blossom. Love, love, love ...


----------



## AppleDiva (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I love Fab (bl) and Moth brown.. I am getting another Moth Brown and Skipper from MAC online.  :cartwheel:  I love pink, but I do not like pink make-up except for expensive pink, gleam so I passed on most of the line._

 
Finally, go the Skipper in ... Whoa that color is pretty ... reminds me of Golden Olive!!


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

Pearl Blossom are Pearl Sunshine are just amazing !!!im in love with them !!


----------



## glam8babe (May 21, 2007)

pearl sunshine and springtime skipper


----------



## melliquor (May 23, 2007)

Oh what is there not to love with the Barbie collection.  I bought the entire collection and 3 backups of Mothbrown.  

My favourite are Don't be shy blush, both beauty powders, Mothbrown (HG e/s), Rocking Chick (HG pink lippie), Sweetness l/g, Style It Up Lippie (HG nude lippie), & Malibu Barbie l/g.

This was the best collection ever made by MAC.  If it is rereleased, I will be buying 5 backups of all my faves.


----------



## yummy411 (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallingstarxox* 

 
_what do you ladies wear with springtimeskipper?_

 
just about any and everything... esp moth brown, beauty burst (so underated, but an absolutely wonderful brown) and magic dust mainly....


----------



## msmack (May 23, 2007)

only got moth brown. so ... yah... thats my fav!~


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought almost the whole collection except liquid eyeliners,mascara & lip-liners. And here is my favourites list:

Lipstick - Rocking Chick (the most beautiful lip color I had ever seen; love at first sight) & I got so many backups for it.
Lipglass - Its a tie between Malibu Barbie & Sweetness
Eyeshadow - Playful & Moth Brown
Blusher - Dont Be Shy
Beauty Powder - Pearl Blossom 
Nail Polish - Toast of the Town

That's about all


----------

